
Hundreds, thousands of Twitter accounts hacked in “Nazialmanya” attack - barsonme
https://twitter.com/hashtag/Nazialmanya?src=hash
======
barsonme
Compromised accounts include the European Parliament, various US gov accounts,
security professionals.

